# Vba If Then Else Else Else



## brainrain (21. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute,

wie man eine einfache if clause bastelt ist ja klar,

doch wie bringe ich vba z.B. dazu :

If T1.Range("a3").value ="1" then
T1.Range("b3").value ="1" and T1.Range("c3").value ="2"
Else
T1.Range("b3").value ="2" and T1.Range("c3").value ="3"
End if

sprich wenn a3 = 1 ist, dann soll nicht nur b3 befüllt werden sonder auch c3.
leider schluckt mein code das nicht. der denkt, dass das AND fehl am platz ist.

habt ihr n rat?

danke


----------



## Yoah (21. Juli 2005)

Mit AND?
Kenne ich gar nicht. Lass es weg.

So:

```
If T1.Range("a3").value ="1" then
   T1.Range("b3").value ="1"
   T1.Range("c3").value ="2"
Else
   T1.Range("b3").value ="2" 
   T1.Range("c3").value ="3"
End if
```
 
So gehts bestimmt.


----------



## brainrain (21. Juli 2005)

das ist ja so einfach, dass es einem schon peinlich ist, die frage überhaupt zu stellen. 

Besten Dank für die Schnelle AW


----------

